
React Desktop – React UI Components for OS X El Capitan and Windows 10 - dalailambda
https://github.com/gabrielbull/react-desktop
======
ljoshua
Looks like a pretty good emulation so far. I feel it would be even more
interesting, however, if it were using actual native elements instead of
recreating look-and-feel through CSS.

With the separation of react and react-dom, this is more of a possibility than
in the past. I know it would be a Herculean effort, but it would certainly be
an incredibly interesting option for me and I'm sure many others! Still,
definitely starring this repo.

------
_kushagra
This is really good!

------
sw0g
Nice find :)

